# 

## magdziula

Witajcie, 
mam problem z płytami g-k na ścianach. Otóż po raz kolejny pojawiły się pęknięcia na wszystkich łączeniach. Najpierw wykonawcy zwalili to na poprzednią ekipę tzn na to że został dany zły gips (zwykły, zamiast z włóknami). Poprawili, zainkasowali kasę a teraz znowu pojawiły się wszędzie rysy. Ściany z porothermu ocieplone styropianem, płyty na klej i łączone siatką najpierw zwykłym gipsem, potem wzmocnionym. Spotkałam się z opiniami że płyty g-k ZAWSZE pękają na łączeniach i nie ma na to siły. Czy to prawda? Jeśli nie to jaka może być jeszcze przyczyna pękania? Teraz żałuję że zdecydowałam się na takie rozwiązanie, mogłam dać zwykłe tynki gipsowe i nie byłoby pewnie tylu problemów. 
Będę wdzięczna za rady i sugestie. 
Pozdrawiam
Magdalena

----------


## savanna12

To już tylko współczuć ci moge ...Kto ci doradził suche tynki?  :ohmy:  matko   :ohmy:  
Chodz bys nie wiem co robiła i tak bedą pekac ...nie teraz to za rok ,dwa ....

----------


## zbigmor

> Witajcie, 
> mam problem z płytami g-k na ścianach. Otóż po raz kolejny pojawiły się pęknięcia na wszystkich łączeniach. Najpierw wykonawcy zwalili to na poprzednią ekipę tzn na to że został dany zły gips (zwykły, zamiast z włóknami). Poprawili, zainkasowali kasę a teraz znowu pojawiły się wszędzie rysy. Ściany z porothermu ocieplone styropianem, płyty na klej i łączone siatką najpierw zwykłym gipsem, potem wzmocnionym. Spotkałam się z opiniami że płyty g-k ZAWSZE pękają na łączeniach i nie ma na to siły. Czy to prawda? Jeśli nie to jaka może być jeszcze przyczyna pękania? Teraz żałuję że zdecydowałam się na takie rozwiązanie, mogłam dać zwykłe tynki gipsowe i nie byłoby pewnie tylu problemów. 
> Będę wdzięczna za rady i sugestie. 
> Pozdrawiam
> Magdalena


Ja mam małą ściankę z płytami przyklejonymi i mi nie pękają. Brzmi to dziwnie, że po przymocowaniu do nieruchomej ściany coś pęka (więć się rusza). Może to kwestia wilgotności? Tylko to mi przychodzi do głowy. Co innego płyta na ruszcie.

----------


## revalidon

no własnie, to nie był dobry pomysł... pękać bedzie zawsze i nie ma na to siły i nie ważne czy budynek pracuje czy nie, przecież są wahania temperatury, wilgotności...
Z tego względu ludzie już i na poddaszach unikają płyt g-k... Robia skosy wylewane, systemowe i inne cuda, tylko po to żeby nie mieć szajsu tj. g-k w domu...

----------


## zioło

To pewnie skutek dociążania domu i dlatego naprężenia powodują pękanie płyt na ścianach. Jakieś 4 lata temu znajomi w 30-letnim budynku chcą między innymi wyprostować ściany w jednym z pokoi położyli na klej płyty gk na wszystkich ścianach. Do dziś nie znajdziesz tam żadnej rysy więc pękające płyty gk na ścianach nie są regułą. Powodem może być również fakt, że płyty położone na suficie naciskają na te położone na ścianach, w tym miejscu powinno być połączenie elastyczne.
Tak czy inaczej współczuję.

----------


## zbigmor

> no własnie, to nie był dobry pomysł... pękać bedzie zawsze i nie ma na to siły i nie ważne czy budynek pracuje czy nie, przecież są wahania temperatury, wilgotności...
> Z tego względu ludzie już i na poddaszach unikają płyt g-k... Robia skosy wylewane, systemowe i inne cuda, tylko po to żeby nie mieć szajsu tj. g-k w domu...


Gdyby od zwykłych wachań wilgoci występowały zawsze pęknięcia na łączeniach przyklejonych płyt to pewnie by i istniały na tynkach gipsowych. Myślę, że nie ma co przesadzać. Po wyschnięciu domu należy jeszcze raz zaszpachlować i nic złego już nie powinno się dziać jeśli ściana jest stabilna.
Zrobiłem swego czasu mały test w domu z tynkiem gipsowym i płytami na jednej ścianie i uważam, że tynk jest znacznie lepszy, ale nie ze względu na pękanie.

----------


## BigPiotr

> To już tylko współczuć ci moge ...Kto ci doradził suche tynki?  matko   
> Chodz bys nie wiem co robiła i tak bedą pekac ...nie teraz to za rok ,dwa ....


Takich bzdur to nie mogę wytrzymać   :Evil:   Jesteś rzeczoznawcą budowlanym? Ile pomieszczeń z suchym tynkiem widziałeś?

Pięć lat temu położyłem karton gipsy w bloku z wielkiej płyty na sufity i ściany (wiecznie pękały sufity i i ściany na łączeniu płyt żelbetowych) Położyłem na listwach drewnianych. Reszta jak mówi technologia (taśmy zatopione w gipsie, później gładź, szlifowanie itd.) Nic nie pęka malowane już ponownie po tylu latach jest git   :smile:  
Dajmy więc spokój bzdurom o nieuchronnym pękaniu. 
Pewnie jest jakiś błąd w sztuce, zbyt rzadko placki kleju były dawane, brak taśm lub inne?
Poproś kogoś znającego się na rzeczy i tyle.
Pozdrowienia.

----------


## pierwek

koledze nie pęka więc jest ekspertem - pogratulować...

ja też miałem rysę na suficie (domek z lat 30 - poniemiecki). Firma zrobiła sufit podwieszany - i co? na nowym, podwieszanym suficie farba (bo raczej nie płyta) pękła dokładnie w tym miejscu co była stara rysa... tak że dalej mam rysę na suficie...

----------


## Lgrzechu

Ja przykleiłem na suficie tapete vlies szklaną i po kłopocie. W nowym domu na poddaszu nie bede sie pitolić , płyty zaszpachluje uniflotem i na to od razu tapeta szklana. Raz a dobrze i spokój na długie lata.

----------


## Krisker

Ja nie wiem co Wy z tym pękaniem łączeń jako "norma"   :Roll:   Mam w domu dużo płyt i na łączeniach nie pękła żadna. A strop drewniany. Ściany na ruszcie stalowym. Wszędzie zastosowałem siatkę + Cekol C40 i C45 na wierzch.

----------


## revalidon

Podobno właściciele domów z wykończeniem z płyt g-k dzielą się na dwie grupy...:

*  tych, którym popekało...
*  i tych, którym też popękało,ale się do tego nie przyznają...  :big tongue:

----------


## BigPiotr

> koledze nie pęka więc jest ekspertem - pogratulować...
> 
> ja też miałem rysę na suficie (domek z lat 30 - poniemiecki). Firma zrobiła sufit podwieszany - i co? na nowym, podwieszanym suficie farba (bo raczej nie płyta) pękła dokładnie w tym miejscu co była stara rysa... tak że dalej mam rysę na suficie...


Bardzo szybko (i prowokacyjnie) wyciągasz wnioski.

Technologia suchej zabudowy jest dobrze znana i po wielokroć, również tu na forum, opisywana. Niestety nie wybacza błędów (patrz swój przykład). Również niestety na naszym rynku funkcjonuje bardzo dużo _"firm budowlanych"_ wykonujących roboty wg własnej technologii   :sad:  

Przytoczony mój przykład potwierdzał wykonanie (samodzielne) roboty zgodnie z technologią, bez błędów i tym samym bez pękań. Moja osoba nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.
Zasady wykonywania robót udostępniane przez producentów (w tym przypadku płyt karton-gips) są po to aby je stosować i to one są źródłem wiedzy i przy opracowaniu tych zasad pracowali rzeczoznawcy. Tu na forum przytaczamy ich zdanie popierając własny przykładem, nie zawsze są one pozytywne - przecież każdy robi błędy. Osobiście dużo się uczę od tych forumowiczów, którzy potrafią pochwalić się tym co im się nie udało.

Niestety również tu zdarzają się ludzie wołający mnie pęka więc to jest be. W zaparte następnie broniąc tej tezy jako jedynie słusznej niczego nie wnosząc do meritum sprawy.

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich co robią błedy   :big grin:

----------


## magdziula

No dobrze, to może ktoś z forumowiczów może mi polecić kogoś z woj. mazowieckiego kto robi tak by nie pękało i jest w stanie zdiagnozować jaka jest przyczyna rys? No bo skoro u mnie robiły już dwie ekipy i każda twierdzi że robiła dobrze to ja już nie wiem w czym tkwi błąd. Druga firma jaka mi robiła zajmuje się głownie karton gipsem i mimo to są pęknięcia. Po dzisiejszych dokładnych oględzinach okazuje się że pęka tylko zewnętrzna warstwa czyli szpachla. Warstwa spodnia cekolu C-45 nie pęka więc jak dla mnie jest to jeszcze większa zagadka. Gdyby ktoś z wykonawców uświadomił mnie wcześniej że karton-gips może być taki kłopotliwy to nawet to że jest cieplejszy od tynków by mnie nie skłoniło do jego wyboru. Jednak niestety nikt z wykonawców mnie nie uprzedził że mogą się pojawić takie problemy. Wręcz przeciwnie wszyscy przekonywali że to bardzo dobry wybór... Zaczynam sie zastanawiać czy problem nie tkwi gdzieś głębiej tzn np. w ścianach. Ale z drugiej strony pękają również płyty na suficie podwieszanym więc chyba raczej nie.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

> To pewnie skutek dociążania domu i dlatego naprężenia powodują pękanie płyt na ścianach. Jakieś 4 lata temu znajomi w 30-letnim budynku chcą między innymi wyprostować ściany w jednym z pokoi położyli na klej płyty gk na wszystkich ścianach. Do dziś nie znajdziesz tam żadnej rysy więc pękające płyty gk na ścianach nie są regułą. Powodem może być również fakt, że płyty położone na suficie naciskają na te położone na ścianach, w tym miejscu powinno być połączenie elastyczne.
> Tak czy inaczej współczuję.


Dokładnie tak samo było u nas. Robiliśmy adaptację strychu i dosłownie wszędzie położyliśmy płyty. Przez 10 lat nic nie pękało. I pewnie nie pęka nadal, ale adaptację już sprzedaliśmy, żeby mieć kasę na budowę domu. Trzeba to po prostu pożądnie zrobić i tyle.

----------


## Rezi

płyty gk nie pękają jak sa zrobione dobrze
było dużo na forum - wystarczy poszukać 

główne punkty 
- dobrze podwieszony ruszt najlepiej poziomowy
- dobry rozkład łączeń i spoin     
- flizelina lub taśma papierowa zamiast siatki 
- masa gipsowa zbrojona 
- dobry wykonawca 

mój dał mi 10 lat gwarancji ze nie będzie pękać  i i nie pęka

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Wcześniej mieliśmy właśnie taśmę papierową na łączeniach, teraz myślałam, że może siatka będzie jeszcze lepsza. Ale piszesz, że siatka nie za bardzo?  :Roll:  Co w takim razie najlepiej dać. Koszt chyba niezbyt duży.

----------


## CoolaTT

A ja osobiście nie znam fachowca który dokładnie określi naprężenia w każdym punkcie w domu. Bo tak mi się wydaje, że od tego zależy czy płyta pęknie czy nie.

Po drugie wszystko zależy od gruntu na jakim posadowiony jest dom.

Od wystawy na wiatr (nacisk dachu)

I choćbyście pisali co chcecie u jednego będzie pękać u drugiego nie. U mnie w kilku miejscach pękło. I co?? Da się z tym żyć.

----------


## Arol_62

> No dobrze, to może ktoś z forumowiczów może mi polecić kogoś z woj. mazowieckiego kto robi tak by nie pękało i jest w stanie zdiagnozować jaka jest przyczyna rys? No bo skoro u mnie robiły już dwie ekipy i każda twierdzi że robiła dobrze to ja już nie wiem w czym tkwi błąd. Druga firma jaka mi robiła zajmuje się głownie karton gipsem i mimo to są pęknięcia. Po dzisiejszych dokładnych oględzinach okazuje się że pęka tylko zewnętrzna warstwa czyli szpachla. Warstwa spodnia cekolu C-45 nie pęka więc jak dla mnie jest to jeszcze większa zagadka. Gdyby ktoś z wykonawców uświadomił mnie wcześniej że karton-gips może być taki kłopotliwy to nawet to że jest cieplejszy od tynków by mnie nie skłoniło do jego wyboru. Jednak niestety nikt z wykonawców mnie nie uprzedził że mogą się pojawić takie problemy. Wręcz przeciwnie wszyscy przekonywali że to bardzo dobry wybór... Zaczynam sie zastanawiać czy problem nie tkwi gdzieś głębiej tzn np. w ścianach. Ale z drugiej strony pękają również płyty na suficie podwieszanym więc chyba raczej nie.


Rysy i pekniecia sa najczesciej spowodowane bledami wykonawcow.Jakie bledy zostaly popelnione u Ciebie mozna stwierdzic na miejscu budowy...
Reszta na priva...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał savanna12
> 
> To już tylko współczuć ci moge ...Kto ci doradził suche tynki?  matko   
> Chodz bys nie wiem co robiła i tak bedą pekac ...nie teraz to za rok ,dwa ....
> 
> 
> Takich bzdur to nie mogę wytrzymać    Jesteś rzeczoznawcą budowlanym? Ile pomieszczeń z suchym tynkiem widziałeś?
> 
> Pięć lat temu położyłem karton gipsy w bloku z wielkiej płyty na sufity i ściany (wiecznie pękały sufity i i ściany na łączeniu płyt żelbetowych) Położyłem na listwach drewnianych. Reszta jak mówi technologia (taśmy zatopione w gipsie, później gładź, szlifowanie itd.) Nic nie pęka malowane już ponownie po tylu latach jest git   
> ...


Zgadzam się w 100%!!!! To nie nieuchronność pękania tylko niechlujstwo wykonawcze! Nie przeczę że nie zdarzy się! Ale to są sporadyczne wypadki a nie reguła! Czasem budynek osiada i może się przytrafić sporadyczne pęknięcie. Ale jeśli popękały większe ilości łączeń to tak jak ująłem to wyżej: niechlujstwo wykonawcze!

----------


## jareko

nie ma tak ze łączenie plyt GK jesli nie popękało od razu to pęknie kiedys tam
podstawa o której juz sporo osób tu wspomniało - trzymać sie reżymu technologicznego i nie ma możliwości by pękało
i można teraz długo o błędach niejako podstawowych
siatka niestety nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, lepsza jest fizelina a najlepszy papier i jeszcze dobrze byłoby jak z parkietem - potrzymać kilka dni płytę w pomieszczeniu w którym ma być klejona. Jeśli nie ma błędów to nie pęknie ani siatka ani papier - jak pęka - ktoś poszedł na skróty
stelaż zgodnie z zasadami sztuki a nie na skróty bo komuś wydaje sie ze jakiś element jest zbędny i daje to "oszczędność" kasy
to technologia szybka ale nie znosząca "fachowców" i Inwestorów co im się coś tam wydaje ze wymyślą lepiej

----------


## jareko

nie ma tak ze łączenie plyt GK jesli nie popękało od razu to pęknie kiedys tam
podstawa o której juz sporo osób tu wspomniało - trzymać sie reżymu technologicznego i nie ma możliwości by pękało
i można teraz długo o błędach niejako podstawowych
siatka niestety nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, lepsza jest fizelina a najlepszy papier i jeszcze dobrze byłoby jak z parkietem - potrzymać kilka dni płytę w pomieszczeniu w którym ma być klejona. Jeśli nie ma błędów to nie pęknie ani siatka ani papier - jak pęka - ktoś poszedł na skróty
stelaż zgodnie z zasadami sztuki a nie na skróty bo komuś wydaje sie ze jakiś element jest zbędny i daje to "oszczędność" kasy
to technologia szybka ale nie znosząca "fachowców" i Inwestorów co im się coś tam wydaje ze wymyślą lepiej
I chyba najważniejsza sprawa - jakże często ona jest powodem pękania płyt. Wszystko zrobione zgodnie ze sztuka ale później okazuje sie ze inwestor pomyślał sobie ze po jaka cholerę ma grzać i utrzymywać temperaturę a tym samym tez i w dużej mierze wilgotność we wnętrzu skoro robi sobie przerwę zimowa w pracach w domu

----------


## mart 3210

W zasadzie tak, niechlujstwo wykonawcze i nieodpowiednie materiały.Domyślam sie że w poście chodzi o płytę na kleju.Jeśli połać ściany przekracza 10 m powinna być podzielona przez wszpachlowaną taśmę  dylatacyjną lub dwa półnarożniki.Płyta nie powinna ściśle dolegać do podłogi,do siebie i do sąsiednich ścian i sufitu.Podstawa to dobry,mocny grunt,dobry elastyczny klej,dobra elastyczna szpachla i taśma z włókna lub papier.Należy pamietac ż kartongips ma inną rozszerzalnosć niż ceramika i nie jest  z gumy

----------


## vadiol

> Witajcie, 
> mam problem z płytami g-k na ścianach. Otóż po raz kolejny pojawiły się pęknięcia na wszystkich łączeniach.


Niewlasciwie wykonana podbudowa , czyli stelaz .

----------


## MOLLAN

Być może zdarza się, że płyta położona w nowym domu w żadnym miejscu nie pęknie. Ale będzie to wyjątek od reguły i jeśli komuś rzeczywiście nie pęka to tylko  pogratulować.
Poza tym wiecie dobrze, że teraz budujemy domy z kredytu czyli jak najszybciej - często w ciagu jedego roku od wiosny do jesieni, czy ostatnio zimy. Nie dziwię się zatem, że coś może popękać, bo niby dlaczego miałoby nie pęknąć. Kiedy mamy dom nieogrzewany i jesienią nagle włączymy piec czy kominek to zmiany temp. wsparte w uchodzącej wilgoci powodują takie napięcia, że płyty po prostu pękają na stykach.
Zgodzę się natomiast z tymi, którzy piszą, że dobrze wykonane nie powinny pękać, gdy dom jest już wysezonowany.

----------


## jareko

> ....że dobrze wykonane nie powinny pękać, gdy dom jest już wysezonowany.


jak banany w dojrzewalni? Ile lat trzeba go sezonować? 1?5?100? a może GK nadaje się tylko do remontów średniowiecznych kamieniczek?
Tak jak juz tu wielu powiedziało - dobrze wykonane prace przy płytach GK gwarantują późniejsza jakość 
I nie ma to do rzeczy ani szybkość budowania ani sezonowanie domu
Powtórzę to co wielokrotnie już było podnoszone
realnie dom budowany metoda tradycyjna można postawić do stanu developerskiego w sześć miesięcy bez uszczerbku dla jakości
Kanadyjczyka w maksimum trzy tygodnie
To wymaga rozsądnego zaplanowania prac, umówienia solidnych i terminowych ekip itd
Pokutują ciągle u nas poglądy powstałe w czasach kiedy troszkę inaczej sie budowało - a sezonowanie jest tego najlepszym przykładem. Przy prawidłowo zaprojektowanych i wykonanych lawach, przy prawidłowym murowaniu etc etc nie takiej potrzeby. Dawniej, kiedy stawiano domy na lawach z kamienia polnego bądź wogóle bez law chałupa musiała się odstać jak dobre wino  :Lol: 
Zresztą, najlepiej zrzucić winę za swe niechlujstwo na to ze chałupa sie nie odstała  :Lol:

----------


## Trociu

Ciekawe, że wszyscy narzekają na pękające połączenia płyt g-k a nikt nie narzeka na pękające inne tynki, chociaż i take pęknięcia się też zdarzają po czasie. Tak mnie natchnęło siedząc ostatnio u teścia i patrząc na ślady na tynku pokazujące gdzie są spoiny....

----------


## mdzalewscy

> *siatka niestety nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, lepsza jest fizelina a najlepszy papier*


zdecydowanie papier jest ok. 250 razy sztywniejszy od siatki

nie wiem dlaczego tak usilnie stosuje się siatkę, to najgorsza lipa.

druga sprawa to błedy przy nakładaniu fizeliny/papieru, to powinno być nałożone równolegle do płyty a ja często widzę jak ten papier idzie falami po frezie płyty, dlatego uważam iż najlepsze płyty robi Regips

inne błędy to często w pewnych miejscach zdzieranie papieru z płyty w celu, że do samego gipsu lepiej gips szpachlowy się trzyma, bzdura to właśnie papier stabilizuje całość. Papier całkiem nie musi być wtapiany w gips, można go przykleić wikolem i to zaszpachlować.

Powiem tylko, ze na przykład certyfikowane ekipy od Regipsa dają gwarancję dożywotnią na jakość !!!!! to chyba o czymś świadczy

----------


## Trociu

> druga sprawa to błedy przy nakładaniu fizeliny/papieru, to powinno być nałożone równolegle do płyty a ja często widzę jak ten papier idzie falami po frezie płyty, dlatego uważam iż najlepsze płyty robi Regips


znaczy górki i dołki? bo inaczej fal sobie nie wyobrażam

----------


## krk women

Witam. Powrócę jeszcze do tematu- ja mam problem z pęknięciami, ale tylko przy łączeniu regipsu z ścianami. Wszystkie inne połączenia regipsu z regipsem są bez zastrzeżeń, ale cała reszta czyli właściwie sufity dookoła  jak jeden są pęknięte.Co radzicie na takie połączenia? Aha wszystkie te połączenia pokryte są akrylem i chyba tylko nim? Jak rozmawiać z wykonawcą bo jeszcze jest u mnie więc niech poprawia, jeśli źle zrobił.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> Witam. Powrócę jeszcze do tematu- ja mam problem z pęknięciami, ale tylko przy łączeniu regipsu z ścianami. Wszystkie inne połączenia regipsu z regipsem są bez zastrzeżeń, ale cała reszta czyli właściwie sufity dookoła  jak jeden są pęknięte.Co radzicie na takie połączenia? Aha wszystkie te połączenia pokryte są akrylem i chyba tylko nim? Jak rozmawiać z wykonawcą bo jeszcze jest u mnie więc niech poprawia, jeśli źle zrobił.
> Pozdrawiam


Jeżeli już Ci popękało zanim wykonawca skończył, to ja zaczynałbym się martwić o resztę. 
Możesz z nim porozmawiać, że ze względu na fakt iż nowe połączenia już pękają obawiasz się o stan reszty połączeń za rok. Jeżeli on Ci zapewni, że nic się dziać nie będzie, to:
- albo umówicie się, że za rok spotkacie się razem i jeżeli nic nie popęka, to zapłacisz mu jakąś część z kwoty obecnie do uregulowania
- albo spiszenie umowę gwarancyjną na wykonane połączenia z zapisem związanym z terminem usunięcia pojawiających się pęknięć.

 :wink:  Myślę, że Ci się podoba.
Bo jeżeli akryl pęka już, to co będzie z resztą

----------


## mario1976

> Witam. Powrócę jeszcze do tematu- ja mam problem z pęknięciami, ale tylko przy łączeniu regipsu z ścianami. Wszystkie inne połączenia regipsu z regipsem są bez zastrzeżeń, ale cała reszta czyli właściwie sufity dookoła  jak jeden są pęknięte.Co radzicie na takie połączenia? Aha wszystkie te połączenia pokryte są akrylem i chyba tylko nim? Jak rozmawiać z wykonawcą bo jeszcze jest u mnie więc niech poprawia, jeśli źle zrobił.
> Pozdrawiam


A jesteś pewien, że na łączeniu gipsu ze scianą jest tylko akryl ? Piszesz, że chyba tylko nim pokrył...własnie to chyba jest niepewne bo jak niby akryl ma pękac ? Niestety mój wykonawca zrobił mi połączenie KG ze ścianą na siatce. Cześć siatki na ścianie częśc na płycie i na to szpachla. A samo wykończenie na końcu pokrył akrylem. Robił na szczescie tylko łazienkę (niedogadał z żoną zakresu prac przy kafelkowaniu łazienek i zrozumiał, że łazienka na gotowo to także szpachlowanie płyt, które sam kładłem   :Wink2:  ). Reszte robie sam. Doczytałem już, że to połączenie nie powinno być na sztywno czyli "na stałe ściana  - sufit KG i pomiedzy siatka/fizelina/papier + szpachla". Trzeba pozowlic aby sobie tam samoczynnie pekło pod akrylem czyli pokryć to połączenie samym akrylem...bez "chyba".

Swoją wiedzę czerpałem głównie z wątków moderowanych przer Rom-kon'a, który mi na fachowca w temacie wygląda  :Roll:  .

----------


## Trociu

Dlatego ja sobie dookoła dam przy suficie jakieś listwy ozdobne albo dodatkowy pasek jakiejś ładnej tapety dla szpanu, coby pęknięć nie było widać  :big grin:

----------


## krk women

Jestem na 90 % pewna ze to sam akryl- ponieważ wiem ze akryl tam dawał, ale  nie widze inncyh rzeczy typu jakas siatka papier czy fizelina .mam nadzieje ze źle wykonane sa tylko połaczenia  ze ścianami bo jak sie faktycznie okaze ze zaraz popekaja tez sufity to chyba wywołam III wojne światową. Jutro czeka mnie rozmowa z panem-ciekawe czy bedzie upierał sie że musi pękać   :Evil:

----------


## Miki79

na laczeniach daj nie gips tylko cekol do klejenia plyt on nie peknie jest jak skala i mysle ze po problemie

----------


## Trociu

> na laczeniach daj nie gips tylko cekol do klejenia plyt on nie peknie jest jak skala i mysle ze po problemie


No właśnie się tak zastanawiam, czy by nie szpachlować przynajmniej pierwszej warstwy klejem do płyt. Drugą zacignać już normalną szpachlą. Czy to będzie trwalsze?

----------


## mario1976

> Jestem na 90 % pewna ze to sam akryl- ponieważ wiem ze akryl tam dawał,


No ale mój fachowiec także dał tam akryl...a jak podpytałem co pod akrylem to powiedział, ze siatka + Uniflot.

No nic. Jak popęka to do poprawek nie ma wiele bo to sama łazienka. Resztę robię SAM.

----------


## Trociu

popęka, nie popęka - ja już uprzedziłem małżonkę, że poddasze może nam popękać. Wszyskim będzie lżej na duszy jeżeli popęka. A jaka radość będzie jak jednak nie popęka  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

....oh Dzizus... ale wynalazki! W tym wątku recesji w budownictwie nie widać! Szykuje się kasa za poprawki!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## hoobyy

Ludziska słuchajta......ja robiłem wielokrotnie tynki K-G i różnymi masami połączeniowymi w zależności od kieszeni klienta.I zawsze, powtarzam zawsze robiłem połączenia sufit-ściana/ściana-ściana na sztywno tzn zbrojeniem i masą. Dla mnie robienie w tych miejscach akrylu lub jakichś listew styropianowych to dziadostwo i droga na skróty dla wykonawcy.I jeżeli zdarzały sie pęknięcia to na powierzchniach płaskich nigdy - powtarzam nigdy nie wystąpiły mi pęknięcia w narożnikach wewnętrznych. Co do pęknięć na łączeniach płyt to w 99% oszczędność inwestorów ( po co aż tyle stelaża/ nie grzeję bo nie mieszkam/ po co taka droga masa na łączenia ). Na koniec rada dla inwestorów - podstawą jest *wtapianie* siatki w masę a przy flizelinie nawet jej moczenie przed wtopieniem.Kontrolujcie to.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcin-26

Powiem wam jak robiłem w Danii.A więc pod płyta była przykrecana płyta sklejkowa 12mm o dopiero na to płyta GK co nadaje sztywność konstrukcji.Potem zaszpachlowaniu łacz oraz wyszlifowaniu nakleja sie cienką mate tzw fizeline z włokna szklanego specjalnym klejem.Dopiero na to sie maluje farba.Fizelina nie daje zadnego wzoru maskuje tylko potecjalne pekniecia.Taka metoda wykonania zapewnia nam że pekniec nie bedzie.

----------


## bladyy78

Drodzy wykonawcy a skąd wy wiecie że to co wy robicie u klientów nie pęka? Dajecie gwarancje na piśmie 5 lat że wiecie że to nie pęka. Nawet jak za parę miesięcy czy po roku pojawia się pęknięcia na sufitach to nikt za wami już nie dzwoni i próbuje te pęknięcia poprawiać samemu.  Ale nie oto biega powiedzcie mi proszę bo to pilna sprawa jakich najlepiej użyć mas szpachlowych do spoinowania i później do wykończenia płyty. Dzięki.

----------


## marcin-26

> Drodzy wykonawcy a skąd wy wiecie że to co wy robicie u klientów nie pęka? Dajecie gwarancje na piśmie 5 lat że wiecie że to nie pęka. Nawet jak za parę miesięcy czy po roku pojawia się pęknięcia na sufitach to nikt za wami już nie dzwoni i próbuje te pęknięcia poprawiać samemu.  Ale nie oto biega powiedzcie mi proszę bo to pilna sprawa jakich najlepiej użyć mas szpachlowych do spoinowania i później do wykończenia płyty. Dzięki.


do spoinowania płyt polecam zaprawe firmy Rigips do bezsiatkowego spoinowania płyt GK, lub zaprawa o tej samem nazwie tylko z firmy Cekol.Chociaz tą pierwsza jest lepsza.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Drodzy wykonawcy a skąd wy wiecie że to co wy robicie u klientów nie pęka? Dajecie gwarancje na piśmie 5 lat że wiecie że to nie pęka. Nawet jak za parę miesięcy czy po roku pojawia się pęknięcia na sufitach to nikt za wami już nie dzwoni i próbuje te pęknięcia poprawiać samemu.  Ale nie oto biega powiedzcie mi proszę bo to pilna sprawa jakich najlepiej użyć mas szpachlowych do spoinowania i później do wykończenia płyty. Dzięki.


Mylisz się... na niektóre roboty wraca się... nie na poprawki ale na dalsze roboty... na jedną taką robotę wracam z częstotliwością 1x na dwa lata już od 8 lat. Wiele jest robót z polecenia... było ok. wiec polecenie dalej... gdyby pękało to można polecić najwyżej wrogowi... Są również Inwestorzy którzy gdyby u nich coś było nie tak są gotowi wykonawcę zniszczyć... mają ku temu i środki i możliwości - patrz "wanna Wassermana". A dobre firmy to mogą dać gwarancje nawet na 5 lat... nie boją się... ale nie są to firmy za 35zł/m2 a takich głównie szanowni Inwestorzy poszukujecie.

...a teraz to o co biega    :Wink2:  

Do spoinowania plyt używam albo Rigipsa Vario albo Knaufa Uniflot... jest jeszcze Cekol C40 ale mi jakoś nie leży...

Ja szpachluje płyty całościowo i używam gładzi np. Cekol C45, Megaron, gładź z Franspolu... unikam jak ognia Gipsaru... zbyt miękki.

----------


## bladyy78

Ok to już wiem jakie materiały. Do spoinowania użyje albo Vario albo uniflota, a do gładzi cekol c45. 
I teraz mam jeszcze jedno pytanko będę to robił na flizelinie i powiedzcie czy ja mam pierwsze namoczyć? A później w czym ja najlepiej zatopić? W szpachli do spoinowania uniflotem albo vario, czy może gładzią cekolem c45?

----------


## marcin-26

> Ok to już wiem jakie materiały. Do spoinowania użyje albo Vario albo uniflota, a do gładzi cekol c45. 
> I teraz mam jeszcze jedno pytanko będę to robił na flizelinie i powiedzcie czy ja mam pierwsze namoczyć? A później w czym ja najlepiej zatopić? W szpachli do spoinowania uniflotem albo vario, czy może gładzią cekolem c45?


Tak jak napisałem wyżej jezeli chces zuniknac peknieć naklej fizeline na całosc sufitu, specjlanym klejem bez moczenia.Klej nanosimy wałkiem na płyty , nastepnie naklejamy fizeline i głaskamy ja piórem stalowym zbierając nadmiar kleju który wychodzi przez fizeline.łaczenia robimy na zakładke a potem przykładmay listwe i przecinamy dwie wartswy naraz i wyciagamy obciete kawąłki, tak jak sie docina wykładziny.Miejsce styku jest niewidoczne.Po wyschnieciu malujemy.

----------


## marcin-26

> Napisał bladyy78
> 
> Drodzy wykonawcy a skąd wy wiecie że to co wy robicie u klientów nie pęka? Dajecie gwarancje na piśmie 5 lat że wiecie że to nie pęka. Nawet jak za parę miesięcy czy po roku pojawia się pęknięcia na sufitach to nikt za wami już nie dzwoni i próbuje te pęknięcia poprawiać samemu.  Ale nie oto biega powiedzcie mi proszę bo to pilna sprawa jakich najlepiej użyć mas szpachlowych do spoinowania i później do wykończenia płyty. Dzięki.
> 
> 
> Mylisz się... na niektóre roboty wraca się... nie na poprawki ale na dalsze roboty... na jedną taką robotę wracam z częstotliwością 1x na dwa lata już od 8 lat. Wiele jest robót z polecenia... było ok. wiec polecenie dalej... gdyby pękało to można polecić najwyżej wrogowi... Są również Inwestorzy którzy gdyby u nich coś było nie tak są gotowi wykonawcę zniszczyć... mają ku temu i środki i możliwości - patrz "wanna Wassermana". A dobre firmy to mogą dać gwarancje nawet na 5 lat... nie boją się... ale nie są to firmy za 35zł/m2 a takich głównie szanowni Inwestorzy poszukujecie.
> 
> ...a teraz to o co biega    
> 
> ...


Moge spytac w jakim celu szpachlujesz płyty całosciowo???Czy to jakas nowa technologia???  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bladyy78
> 
> ...


Nie, nie jest to nowa technologia tylko ponadstandardowe wykończenie... wymóg jakościowy... tak samo sprawdzenie co się zrobiło halogenem. Jesteś gotów do porównań? ...ale ja nie robię za 35zł/m2....

----------


## marcin-26

> Napisał marcin-26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> ...


Mówisz że nieuszkodzona płyta GK wymaga szpachlowania?Bo mi sie wydaje że nie :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Mówisz że nieuszkodzona płyta GK wymaga szpachlowania?Bo mi sie wydaje że nie


...konfrontacja na halogeny?   :Wink2:

----------


## hoobyy

Nie specjalizuję się w K-G, ale uważam że oboje (Marcin, Rom-kon) macie po części rację.Wszystko jest sztuką kompromisu. Podstawą jest jednakże unikanie inwestorów którzy zaczynają rozmowę od stwierdzenia "bo wie pan mojemu koledze to ekipa robiła za tyle" Generalnie inwestora interesuje efekt a rzadko który pełza po ścianach i sufitach z halogenem w ręku, więc sposoby uzyskania tego samego celu są dowolne.A biorąc pod uwagę nadchodzącą recesję ceny robocizny będą maleć i co logiczne jakość wykonania również.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie specjalizuję się w K-G, ale uważam że oboje (Marcin, Rom-kon) macie po części rację.Wszystko jest sztuką kompromisu. Podstawą jest jednakże unikanie inwestorów którzy zaczynają rozmowę od stwierdzenia "bo wie pan mojemu koledze to ekipa robiła za tyle" Generalnie inwestora interesuje efekt *a rzadko który pełza po ścianach i sufitach z halogenem w ręku,* więc sposoby uzyskania tego samego celu są dowolne.A biorąc pod uwagę nadchodzącą recesję ceny robocizny będą maleć i co logiczne jakość wykonania również.


Oj mało wiesz w tym względzie Dobry Czlowieku... oj mało   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Jeśli Inwestor płaci powiedzmy 60zł/m2 a za bramą stoją wykonawcy po 40zł/m2 to wymaga... oj wymaga! Czasem trzeba poświęcić parę godzin by porozmawiać, przedstawić swoje racje... po prostu wymaga "dopieszczenia". Oczywiście taki Inwestor nie życzy sobie rozmawiać z pijaną ekipą... woli dać 20zł więcej z metra i mieć z kim porozmawiać niż użerać się z jakimiś obszczymurkami... pilnować czy mu się nie nawalili... czy "kaszany" nie robią... a ja by utrzymać ekipę na poziomie to też nie mogę płacić 10zł/h... więc gdy kasuję więcej to wcale takich kokosów nie zbijam... mam większe koszta...

...oczywiście od Inwestora też wymagam pewnych rzeczy... i czasem dochodzi do delikatnego starcia... bo ja też sobie nie pozwolę na traktowanie (tu by nie urazić nikogo nie piszę dalej).

----------


## Trociu

Rom-Kon - podaj jeszcze proszę czym gruntujesz ścięcia płyt przed spoinowaniem...

----------


## Rom-Kon

Gruntem... dobrym gruntem... Knauf ma oryginalny taki grunt... we wiaderkach.
Ale można ceresitem.. nawet atlasem... byle nie tanim z casto bo to sama woda - ale dobra do innych celów.

----------


## max hummel

> no własnie, to nie był dobry pomysł... pękać bedzie zawsze i nie ma na to siły i nie ważne czy budynek pracuje czy nie, przecież są wahania temperatury, wilgotności...
> Z tego względu ludzie już i na poddaszach unikają płyt g-k... Robia skosy wylewane, systemowe i inne cuda, tylko po to żeby nie mieć szajsu tj. g-k w domu...


KOMPLETNA BZDURA!!! Szajs? Co ty piszesz człowieku??!!
Wylewki na skosach??? 
To prawda, że łączenia płyt czasem pękają. To, że pęknie w 3 na 10 mieszkań nie oznacza, że płyty  są do bani. To świetny i najlepszy ze znanych mi systemów, który sam stosuję od lat. Idealna ściana sufit czy sufit na poddaszu to zawsze pół na pół. 50% rzetelności i dbałości o szczegóły rygipsiarzy i 50% to praca szpachlarza. Jeśli któryś z nich coś spieprzy to nie ma zmiłuj. Wiec błagam nie piszcie bzdur o bylejakości płyt GK bo to nie system zawodzi ale wykonawcy. Jeśli z chęci oszczędności bierzecie 'rzemieślnika' "taniego i szybkiego" to nie wolno wam się dziwić na widok efektu.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ex67

*max hummel*  Nie irytuj się tak. Zawsze są najmądrzejsi którzy wiedza lepiej. :Lol:  

Fakt jest taki że sporo płyt pęka bo faktycznie gówniani fachowcy je kładą. Inna sprawa że w nowym domu prawie zawsze pęknie łączenie płyty i ściany murowanej. Po prostu są to różne materiały i różnie pracują. Nawet akryl nie zawsze pomaga. Nie powinno jednak pękać prawidłowo zrobione łączeni dwóch płyt ze sobą.    :Evil:

----------


## cyma2704

> Napisał revalidon
> 
> no własnie, to nie był dobry pomysł... pękać bedzie zawsze i nie ma na to siły i nie ważne czy budynek pracuje czy nie, przecież są wahania temperatury, wilgotności...
> Z tego względu ludzie już i na poddaszach unikają płyt g-k... Robia skosy wylewane, systemowe i inne cuda, tylko po to żeby nie mieć szajsu tj. g-k w domu...
> 
> 
> KOMPLETNA BZDURA!!! Szajs? Co ty piszesz człowieku??!!
> Wylewki na skosach??? 
> To prawda, że łączenia płyt czasem pękają. To, że pęknie w 3 na 10 mieszkań nie oznacza, że płyty  są do bani. To świetny i najlepszy ze znanych mi systemów, który sam stosuję od lat. Idealna ściana sufit czy sufit na poddaszu to zawsze pół na pół. 50% rzetelności i dbałości o szczegóły rygipsiarzy i 50% to praca szpachlarza. Jeśli któryś z nich coś spieprzy to nie ma zmiłuj. Wiec błagam nie piszcie bzdur o bylejakości płyt GK bo to nie system zawodzi ale wykonawcy. Jeśli z chęci oszczędności bierzecie 'rzemieślnika' "taniego i szybkiego" to nie wolno wam się dziwić na widok efektu.
> ...


Może niekoniecznie szajs, ale nie da się ukryć, że  na połączenie gk z innymi materiałami pojawiają się rysy. Mam taki problem w aktualnym mieszkaniu. Budynek ma 18 lat, a od 5 lat gk na poddaszu. Przy kominie i ścianach z ceramiki już wymaga poprawek. Dlatego w nowym domu mam właśnie te "bzdurne" wylewki betonowe na skosach.

Aby podjąć właściwą decyzję, trzeba słuchać zarówno entuzjastów, jak i przeciwników gk.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## janrenovate

Płyty G/k nalezy dystansować,nie kłaśc na "ścisk".
jesl wypełnimy odpowiednio gipsem łaczenia i WKLEIMY siatke,papier nie owinno pękac.
Na 100% na poddaszu nie da sie tego zapewnić.

----------


## seniorus

czy odległość między płytami klejonymi powinna być max 1 cm ..mniej / więcej ?

----------


## seniorus

dzięki za info bo tak szukam konkretnych odpowiedzi ale troszkę mało jakby ...
na dole dam jakieś podkładki z drewna lub prędzej z kawałka płyty gbk bo akurat ścianę mam 2550 [mm] więc płyta 2600[mm] więc zostanie
*od podłogi 1 cm a czemu przy suficie mam zostawić taką "szparkę" ? chyba, że mam to wypełnić gipsem i narożnik wrzucić ... ?
*czy na płyte od góry przkleić taśmę tłumiącą czy to jest już przerost formy nad treścią ?

----------


## adimex

Płyty k-g zawsze pękają na łączeniach- nie słyszałem większej bzdury :jaw drop:

----------


## sandrusia6

Moj maz z tesciem (nie sa fachowcami od spraw budowlanych) postawili mi wiele scianek, zrobili sufit powieszany i nic mi nie peka!  Z dwoch duzych pomieszczen zrobili piekne mieszkanko (dwie sypialnie, salon, jadalnia, kuchnia, lazienka i duzy korytarz gdzie mam duze szafy), wszystkie sciany z plyt kartonowo-gipsowych! Minely 3 lata i nic mi nie peka.

----------


## seniorus

a co sądzicie o połączeniu beztaśmowym ? mieszkam w okolicach kopalni i są tąpnięcia, które się czuje mocno ...

----------


## denwer5

> a co sądzicie o połączeniu beztaśmowym ? mieszkam w okolicach kopalni i są tąpnięcia, które się czuje mocno ...


Polecam połączenie z zakładką płyty pod płytą, robi się to w ten sposób ( jedna płyta jest zespolona z drugą podkręconą pod pierwszą a boczna płyta nachodzi na drugą oczywiście tych płyt nie skręcamy otrzymujemy połączenie z dylatacją jak na moście), choć jest szczelina w której zbiera się kurz to nic nie będzie pękać. Można zaakrylować ale po pewnym czsie trzeba powtarzać.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Mamy w łazience w bloku przyklejone płyty k-g, łazienka była robiona 10 lat temu.
Przez 9 lat nic się nie działo, w zeszłym roku zauważyłam małą ryskę w tym roku ryska już jest na całym łączeniu płyty.
Wszystko było robione jak należy - materiały z najwyższej półki, farby lateksowe - i o czym to świadczy?
Zmęczenie materiału, że płyty k-g i tak kiedyś popękają na łączeniach, czy to będzie po roku czy po 10 latach.

Po prostu są rozwiązania lepsze i gorsze - za gorsze uważam miękkie tynki - bo reszta mieszkania jest w tynkach gipsowych i też tu i ówdzie widać wgniecenia powstałe po uderzeniu rogiem ławy, zadrapanie od psiego pazura.

W domu mam poddasze w suchej zabudowie i też gdzieniegdzie są rysy, nie przeszkadza mi to, nie zawsze się patrzę na sufity  :wink:

----------


## bodziok

czytam te posty i nie mogę się nadziwić. technologię stosowania płyt podają producenci, np Knauff na stronie http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/abk/Sz...owania_INT.pdf. Istotna różnica w profilu krawędzi płyty o czym nikt z "fachowców" nie wspomniał. Dla majsterkowiczów jedna rada, NIE mieszać systemów. Jeżeli do spoinowania używamy cekolu, gładż też cekolu. Producenci dodają RÓŻNE modyfikatory co może powodować bąbelkowanie /wydzielają się gazy/ pomiędzy warstwami gipsu, rozwarstwianie jak również wspomniane przez założycielkę tematu pękanie warstwy wierzchniej. Spotkałem się na jednej z robót z takim przypadkiem: gładż robiłem KMK300, zostało pół worka więc właściciel pojechał dokupić.Kupił gipsar bo sprzedawca mu zachwalił.Rozrobiłem resztkę KMK, było za rzadkie, dodaję trochę gipsaru i co mam? TWARÓG.A przecież jedno i drugie gładź gipsowa.Dobrze zrobione ścianki czy sufity mogą pęknąć podobnie jak ściany pod wpływem zadziałania sił ponad normalnych - tąpnięcia, silne zawilgocenie. Dowodem są budowane obecnie biurowce. Na terenie kopalni Bełchatów, odkrywka Szczerców biurowce mają tylko cztery, zewnętrzne ściany. Wszystkie ściany wewnętrzne wykonane są z płyt kg na stelażach. Płyty dawane są podwójnie ze względu na przeznaczenie pomieszczeń, jednak chociaż minęło już kilka ładnych lat od ich budowy, rys nie ma.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam.Proszę z korzystać  z usług profesjonalnej Firmy która zajmuje się od lat zabudowami G-K  i udziela Gwarancji dwu letniej.   
  Firma  ,,KĄZBUD"

----------


## praca_praca2000

> Powiem wam jak robiłem w Danii.A więc pod płyta była przykrecana płyta sklejkowa 12mm o dopiero na to płyta GK co nadaje sztywność konstrukcji.Potem zaszpachlowaniu łacz oraz wyszlifowaniu nakleja sie cienką mate tzw fizeline z włokna szklanego specjalnym klejem.Dopiero na to sie maluje farba.Fizelina nie daje zadnego wzoru maskuje tylko potecjalne pekniecia.Taka metoda wykonania zapewnia nam że pekniec nie bedzie.



PRAWDA! 
Plyta osb 12mm +płyta GK+siatki i fizeliny+rigips vario+tapeta fizelinowa z rolki (ultra cienka) na specjalny klej+farba.
 Lub zamiennie 2 płyty GK i dalej tak samo......
I nigdy nie pękało.Zagraniczni wykonawcy generalni WYMAGALI takiej technologii na każdej ścianie.Pojedyncza warstwa płyty GK? Nie do pomyślenia.
Tapety fizelinowe są rewelacyjne na calych powierzchniach poddaszy....ale trzeba umiec je kłaść  :wink:  no i  to kosztuje.Ale wielu inwestorow jesli ich stac decydują sie na ten krok.
Nie tylko Dania,ale inne kraje Skandynawskie  i Niemcy też  tak pracują.

Jeśli kogoś nie stać na 2 warstwy płyt GK albo tapetę fizelinową,warto choć zagęścić ilość stelaży n o i TAŚMA AKUSTYCZNA na wszelkie  profile U.

Na łączenia głownie vario,drogi ale skuteczny.Na wierzch megaron,franspol-dobre są i nie rujnują.
Czasem pęka,bo wykonawca "zapomniał" dac na 1 szpachlowanie twardą szpachlę...a pojechal gładzią... bywa  :smile:  
Na plytach klejonych do ściany,warto zwrocic uwagę aby KRAWĘDZIE płyt rownież mialy warstwę kleju.
Mam nadzieję,że choć trochę pomogłem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kolega Awatara

> Moj maz z tesciem (nie sa fachowcami od spraw budowlanych) postawili mi wiele scianek, zrobili sufit powieszany i nic mi nie peka!  Z dwoch duzych pomieszczen zrobili piekne mieszkanko (dwie sypialnie, salon, jadalnia, kuchnia, lazienka i duzy korytarz gdzie mam duze szafy), wszystkie sciany z plyt kartonowo-gipsowych! Minely 3 lata i nic mi nie peka.


Ja też nie jestem "fachowcem" całe poddasze zrobiłem sobie sam. 3 lata temu. Szczeliny dylatacyjne ok 2-3 mm, gęsty stelaż, wkręty co 20 cm., flizelina, cekol. Nie ma ani jednego !!! pęknięcia.

----------


## radrem-bud

Ja uważam że raz dobrze zrobiony sufit nie musi gwarantować tego ze pęknięcia nie wyjdą . Na to składa się wiele czynników takich jak np odpowiednio zrobione fundamenty  itd. Jeżeli dom będzie siadał to  popęka sufit i mury razem z tynkami.. Większość ludzi stawia domy z kopyta w 3 miesiące i dziwią się potem ze coś pęka...

----------

